# Biting lips and inside of mouth



## fIashforward

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but it seemed like the most appropriate.

For as long as I can remember I've always bitten the skin off my lips and the inside of my mouth. If my lips don't feel smooth I'll just have to keep tearing away at the skin until it's smoothed out, which never happens 

Anyway, does anyone else ever do this?


----------



## Zatch

I used to have a really bad habit of this, a REALLY bad habit. I would do it a lot when I was bored. I would look at the extent of the damage and try to smooth it out myself, but that never really helped. I guess I found something else to use the urge on rather than biting the inside of my lips, and the damages just healed on their own. Can't remember exactly what it was, though.


----------



## tehuti88

YES. :yes

Whenever I feel little bumps of skin inside my cheeks I'll bite and chew them off. Likewise with my lips, any little bits of dead or dry skin I'll either chew/bite off or peel off with my fingers. I do this sometimes so much that my lips crack and bleed...one time my psychologist was concerned that I was getting dangerously dehydrated because of the state of my lips. I'd had no idea they looked THAT bad. :blush

It doesn't bother me personally. I don't even use chapstick because with how much I chew on my lips, what'd be the point? :stu I also just don't like the feeling of substances on my lips and would likely wipe it off. (One reason I don't wear lipstick either.)

So, I have no advice for it since I plan to just keep doing it whenever I like, but yes, I definitely do the same thing. :yes


----------



## ourwater

It will change as you get older.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lesch-Nyhan_Syndrome


----------



## Relz

I was chewing the inside of my cheek as I saw this thread, lol.

I do it unconsciously; chewing gum is the only way I can really stop it.


----------



## fIashforward

Relz said:


> I was chewing the inside of my cheek as I saw this thread, lol.
> 
> I do it unconsciously; chewing gum is the only way I can really stop it.


Same as that,


----------



## lexi dyan

YES i do this ALL THE TIME. i was even doing it browsing the forums. mine isn't necessarily a nervous habit, i just do it when idle. i've tried to chew gum or mints to stop it, but i still manage chewing when i have gum in my mouth. it's really annoying, and i've tried to stop too. my friends tell me it looks weird and i want to stop, but i cant :um


----------



## always starting over

Yep I do this constantly. It's a really bizarre nervous habit. I chew so much that sometimes I'll get canker sores because of it.


----------



## TheTraveler

yup all the time! what else do i have to do?


----------



## fashionxox

always starting over said:


> Yep I do this constantly. It's a really bizarre nervous habit. I chew so much that sometimes I'll get canker sores because of it.


 omg I get canker sours all the time from doing this as im typing im biting the insides of my lips and also I bite my inner cheeks a lot which I always regret after cuz then it will be like killing me but wtvr


----------



## ladyhagrid

i usually tear at my lips with my fingernails but i chew on them really bad too. i also have a problem with chewing the inside of my cheeks and biting my cuticles until they start bleeding(im doing that right now omg). chewing gum would actually really help i think im gonna try that!!


----------



## Fledgling

Just the lips for me. This is even truer when I'm in public.


----------



## zraktor

biting lip is sexy. nothing wrong with that


----------



## coffeeandflowers

Sometimes I bite my lips and inside of my mouth when I am nervous, but nothing severe.


----------



## fIashforward

I find the only way to avoid doing it is chewing gum or drinking or eating, but usually after drinking I want to do it more.


----------



## Hersheyfan98

OMG I don't this all the time!!


----------



## MeliRehman

*Anyone got this problem?*

ok I have been a lip biter as long as I can remember but I only did it maybe twice a year and the sore would last about a month.

This year I started and the left side and it lasted about three months. When it would start to heal, I pealed it off again. I broke away from the left side but started on the right side. The sore got very bad and I ended up having a scar on my lip.

Now the scar is driving me crazy. I can't stop biting it. I have not broken the skin but I am either squeezing it with my fingers or digging my fingernail into (I love the feel of the pain) or I am biting the scar for pain.

How can I stop???

Please any help appreciated.

Meli Rehman


----------



## KelsKels

I always bite the inside of my mouth, the skin is patchy and gross. I grind my teeth pretty bad as well. I guess its just a bad habit.


----------



## Starss

Yeah I'm a cheek biter. I do it when I'm mad or stressed.


----------



## Miyuki Jade

I always do this since when i was just a child... And then after 13 years, my lips didn't grew XD ... My classmates says my lips is so cute.. And that is true because i'm having a hard time putting lipstick because of my thin lips. The outside of my lips is undamaged because i only bit and chew the skin inside my mouth... I can't stop myself from doing it .


----------



## OwlGirl

Yeah, I do.
I often do it subconsciously. Sometimes I use my fingers & teeth simultaneously to help peel off the inside skin. 
It's frustrating at times. I mostly do it when I'm either annoyed, hungry, or nervous ..


----------



## Secretaz

I thought i was the only one. Even since i was a kid, i have bit and ate skin inside my mouth. It's awful when it starts to bleed and skin feels not smooth anymore, but sometimes i just can't help it.


----------



## sad vlad

I bite it too. I do it unconsciously. I just find myself doing it. Its the same with the restless leg.:um


----------



## helpless

That's one problem I have had for years and years. Later, it seems to have tapered off, but about a month ago, I was biting, over and over again, and the harder I tried to stop doing it, the more I feared it would never heal, since every time I bit one place, I would bite it again, and make it worse.

I'm glad to say that, for the present at least, the bites have healed, and it's not happening.

Another bad problem is jaw popping. Sometimes, it's been as bad with me as the lip and cheek biting. Haven't had any jaw popping lately, glad to say.


----------



## socialwish

Yes, I have this at the moment. Its annoying!


----------



## msax21

I'm sure that didn't affect the growth of your lips


----------



## Logston

I used to bite at my lips until they would bleed a bit, but now that usually only happens if I get nervous in public (which I don't venture out into often). I still chew off little layers of my cheek, though.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

I often bite my lips when the skin isn't smooth. I think it's a nervous thing. I also bite my nails frequently, I tried so hard to stop and I even put the nasty nail polish on but I didn't mind the taste and still chewed at them.


----------



## ineverwipe

I do this all the time. As well as biting the uneven skin on my fingers. Chewing off bits here and there. Sometimes I do it until my fingers bleed a little. A horrible habit, I think it's because of BDD


----------



## beli mawr

ineverwipe said:


> I do this all the time. As well as biting the uneven skin on my fingers. Chewing off bits here and there. Sometimes I do it until my fingers bleed a little. A horrible habit, I think it's because of BDD


I bite the inside of my cheeks, but not my lips. I hate when I get that little piece that hangs that I can't get off, that will drive me nuts for hours.

The finger thing, yes! I have been trying to break myself of that, because I have bitten too big a piece on occasion and it bleeds a lot! And I think I have gotten one or two infections that way.


----------



## trendyfool

I have this same problem. I scrape the insides of my cheeks with my fingernails. It gets so the insides of my cheeks are rough and hurt sometimes. The last time I went to the dentist they actually told me I could get mouth cancer from doing that, because it puts constant stress on the epithelial cells of your cheeks. I'm trying to do it less.


----------



## mattiemoocow

i do this like crazy
the inside of my lips has like chunks bitten out
ew


----------



## dexlab

I do this!! My lips are constantly chapped because I can't stop biting off tiny bits of skin - it's worse when I'm nervous or stressed out (which is most of the time haha)


----------



## beautifulmidnight

*Yes! Well...kind of...*

I pick continuously at my lips. And I do mean continuously. I also do the same thing with my fingers. It's, as previously mentioned, needing everything to be smooth, and no dead skin. I currently take Clomipramine for it. I always thought this was a weird thing to do and that I was the only person alive that did it!


----------



## MyChi

I used to do this as a kid very often and I always ended up having a big blister somewhere in my mouth. It was horrible. I swear to God some of those blisters were like half an inch in diameter. Hurt as *****!!


----------



## helpless

I hadn't had the jaw popping in a long time, maybe a year or so.

Well, about two days or so ago, it happened for the first time in a long time.


----------



## SunshineSam218

Yeah I do this and I've been doing it the whole time I've been browsing on the forum, haha! Not many people know I do this, but whenever I get bored or nervous I tend to do it without me noticing it. Sometimes I catch myself doing it and I try to stop myself. Mostly bite the inside of my mouth more than my mouth cause I've been noticing how badly my mouth was turning out. Hopefully I'll stop this habit one day.


----------



## Bert Reynolds

Me too. I bite the inside of my cheeks and my tongue sometimes. Also the skin around my finger nails and of course the finger nails themselves. They call it "wolf biting"!


----------



## Pekopon

Yes. I bite my lips, cheeks, and cuticles when I get stressed or anxious. It's a compulsive behavior that temporarily relieves the stress and makes me feel better. I've done it since I was a kid. I also used to obsessively squeeze blackheads on my face for the same reason. As I have learned to manage anxiety and deal with my own internal shame issues, the compulsive behaviors have lessened. I still do it without thinking when I am super stressed out, though.


----------



## Undine

I love doing that. I don't know why but I always notice myself doing that.
When I'm nervous, I start biting my lips and later I like ripping off the dry skin thingy from them (that sounds super gross but I enjoy it a lot)


----------



## dreamloss

I'm kinda different and I actually like to chew my tongue when I'm concentrated or thinking. People always think i'm chewing gum. xD


----------

